# Sonic Motorsport Nissan GT-R.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Akrapovic EVO System with Carbon Fiber Tips.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr, 








beside that , exhaust quality is gold


----------



## DCB 070 (Dec 26, 2011)

i'm amazed by quality of a build. just look at all the details. amazing i'm speechless
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quite a few UK GT-R's running with that zorst.

Truth be told it's way over priced for what it is, however it is a stunning system but you pay a huge premium for the brand. IIRC it's circa £6k fitted with the carbon tips. A similar quality titanium zorst can be had for 1/3rd of the price. Those tips are available standalone for £1k :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TT-REX said:


> dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the spoiler? No idea who makes the one you've posted but it looks awful & very similar to a Z4 spoiler. The one on the Sonic car looks stock to me & therefore as it should be.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > dont like the spoiler , should of get one like these 2012 gtr,
> ...


Paul - fear not, take a look at TT-REX's abortion of a TT and you will see why he prefers the barry-boy styling. :roll:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very well made and hence deserves the high price it commands  I wish there's a system for the TTS that looks like that


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

keep it cool


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Very well made and hence deserves the high price it commands  I wish there's a system for the TTS that looks like that


The workmanship in the scoprion Titanium system is better than this imo and better priced. This system is 6k and they still bend the metal wtf? bends reduce diameter


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TTRS_500 said:


> The workmanship in the scoprion Titanium system is better than this imo and better priced. This system is 6k and they still bend the metal wtf? bends reduce diameter


Are you serious. :? 
It would be a mm at most, hardly noticeable.
I prefer bending over welding, welding may look nice on de outside it make a nasty inside with flow turbulence as a consequence.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

The way in which scorpion welds means there is no flow turbulence. The inner pipe work is smooth. The scorpion workmanship is better than the over priced akropovic


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm no expert, but i doubt anyone would agree with a Scorpion system being better engineered than an Akro. I do feel they are a tad OTT cost wise, however they are a thing of beauty & regarded as the pinnacle of aftermarket systems available.

I had a GTC Titanium system on my GT-R & that was very well engineered & the sound was amazing, however it cost about 1/3rd of what an Akro would cost as i felt £6K for an aftermarket system was a tad pricey.

http://gtc-r.com/GTC_R35_Titan.htm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anyone else spotted Johnny Five in this shot?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No.


----------



## quattrouble (Sep 19, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> The way in which scorpion welds means there is no flow turbulence. The inner pipe work is smooth. The scorpion workmanship is better than the over priced akropovic


NEVER.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

quattrouble said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > The way in which scorpion welds means there is no flow turbulence. The inner pipe work is smooth. The scorpion workmanship is better than the over priced akropovic
> ...


says a guy who hasnt seen both side by side indepth. The akropovic is just more blingy


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm no expert, but i doubt anyone would agree with a Scorpion system being better engineered than an Akro. I do feel they are a tad OTT cost wise, however they are a thing of beauty & regarded as the pinnacle of aftermarket systems available.
> 
> I had a GTC Titanium system on my GT-R & that was very well engineered & the sound was amazing, however it cost about 1/3rd of what an Akro would cost as i felt £6K for an aftermarket system was a tad pricey.
> 
> http://gtc-r.com/GTC_R35_Titan.htm


thats better than the akropovic one aswell function wise just like the scorpion. The akropovic one is best form wise


----------

